
Pompeii’s Graffiti and the Ancient Origins of Social Media - jonnycombust
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/03/adrienne-was-here/475719/?single_page=true
======
rustynails
Mary Beard crafted a brilliant series with BBC, meet the Romans. It superbly
covers the topic of graffiti and many other modern behaviours.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_the_Romans_with_Mary_Be...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_the_Romans_with_Mary_Beard)

I really can't recommend any of Mary's work highly enough (and my
recommendation has nothing to do with her gender).

~~~
pklausler
I second, and really enjoyed her recent book "SPQR".

------
dreen
Romanes eunt domus!

~~~
yolesaber
Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam

------
B1FF_PSUVM
> advertisements for Gladiatorial games,

What is it with the random word capitalization these days?

~~~
dang
I've been noticing that too. It's the Return of the 18th century.

